# My Bossman 18 (Updated Pictures November 2015)



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Interesting. 
I love the B2. But, not sure how I feel about taking a super simple B2 hull and adding a heavy cap and a ton of features. All while chopping off the sponsons. 
I do like the rod lockers, though.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Clean looking rig! That umbrella holder is great. 

Oh and go Bucs


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> Interesting.
> I love the B2. But, not sure how I feel about taking a super simple B2 hull and adding a heavy cap and a ton of features. All while chopping off the sponsons.
> I do like the rod lockers, though.


It's the BTX hull / cap actually. They were actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Kyle_Mynatt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Someone told me it was a B2 but i never quite felt liek that was 100 percent right.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

> > Interesting.
> > I love the B2. But, not sure how I feel about taking a super simple B2 hull and adding a heavy cap and a ton of features. All while chopping off the sponsons.
> > I do like the rod lockers, though.
> 
> ...


That makes more sense, as I couldn't imagine why they would chop the sponsons.
I was just going on the info provided by the OP.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats on the skiff. Looks great. You can't beat fun on the water with the fam. Here's a link to some more info on the BTX for any interested. The tailspotter tournament looks identical. I think the only difference is the construction process ("quad-axial matting, multi-directional fiber orientations, overlapping of high stress areas and a vacuum infused high density Airlite Core" for the BTX and I'm assuming traditional hand laid glass for the Bossman because of the speced weight difference). Very cool skiff.

http://microskiff.com/reviews/boats/beavertail-BTX.html


----------



## Kyle_Mynatt (Feb 23, 2015)

Great info, here are some additional photos:


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Did that zuke add any to the cost, or was it the same as the standard color?


----------



## Kyle_Mynatt (Feb 23, 2015)

I bought it with 60 hours on it. I believe the white ones are the same cost new.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

You can only get white in 90 and above for 2015 +


----------



## bholsapple (May 17, 2015)

that's a nice looking skiff.


----------



## Kyle_Mynatt (Feb 23, 2015)

> You can only get white in 90 and above for 2015 +


So I guess I have a rare machine there. Cool


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

I wanted white for my new 60 , but couldn't get it. What prop is on there?


----------



## Kyle_Mynatt (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll have to check the markings on the prop, it's a 4 blade, Definilty gives some stern lift but slips a little but I'm hitting the right rpms trimmed out 5800 or so.

I would def get more speed with a three blade, but I like the current set up as I can jump on plane very easily.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Really nice set up, looks like your having fun with her and that what's it's all about! Love my Suzuki and the fuel mileage makes it cheap to fish or just take the family out for a day of fun.


----------



## Kyle_Mynatt (Feb 23, 2015)

Some more pics from the summer, reorginized by Gerage so it now lives in side, one happy owner!


Tampa bay flats.









Little Manatee River snook, like the umbrella? had the ladies out.









Crystal River on a scallop trip, new Sea-Dek installed









Little boy ready for some tubing on the river:









On the Fly, big manatee river.









Terra Ciea bay snook with Captain Josh Collins









Big Water trip chasing Tarpon early in the summer Egmont Key, Not perfect boat for the big water but it go the job done.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Kyle, are you a fly fisherman?


----------



## Kyle_Mynatt (Feb 23, 2015)

I do Fly Fish but not exclusively by any means, I do a little of everything. I'm a licensed OUPV captain and regularly run larger boats offshore for friends and clients.

Ran a 30' BW conquest Saturday and crushed the Kings and Gags out of Venice Fl.

I generally fly fish when I'm out by myself and have zero pressure to put meat in the box.

11/7 with a happy client.









Doing my thing offshore on a really nice ride we fish.


----------

